# Wow..das ist kein Photo



## Iceripper (1. September 2006)

Hi,

hab gerade ma wieder beim rumsurfen was entdeckt.
Ist echt krass was mittlerweile schon möglich ist mit Computer-Grafiken.
Hier sieht  man echt erst auf den 2 oder 3 Blick, an den Haaren das es nicht "echt" ist.

Greetz Andy

Sorry, wenn es das falsche Forum is, ich habe es halt ma in Creative Lounge und nicht in 3D gemacht, weil ich mir dachte das das mehrere Leute interssieren könnte die sich mit kreativen Arbeiten befassen


----------



## zioProduct (1. September 2006)

:suspekt: *Sprachlosbin*
Wobei ich Zweifle, ob das nicht ein Foto ist, dass ein wenig Manipuliert wurde, dass es nach "Kunst" aussieht... Aber ansonsten:suspekt:


----------



## corona (1. September 2006)

Hi,

vielleicht ist es möglich so detallierte Menschen im Computer zu erstellen, doch eines wird immer unmöglich sein: PERSÖNLICHKEIT und AUSSTRAHLUNG mit dem Computer zu erstellen.

Und das ist auch gut so finde ich.

Schönen Gruss aus Frankfurt.


----------



## Iceripper (1. September 2006)

So,

hier nochmal die Quelle http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?t=399499
Das Personölichkeit und Ausstrahlung "niemals" Grafisch zu erstellen sind bezweifle ich stark.
Wenn man nur die Enwtwicklung der letzten 10 Jahre betrachet. Pac-Man vs. Half Life 2 oder so.
Oder wenn ich mir Toy Story anschaue und dannach Ab durcj die Hecke.
Es gibt noch viel mehr solche Beispiele, und ich finde das die Entwicklung in "nur" 10 Jahren einen unglaublichen Fortschritt gemacht hat.

Just my 2 Cents 

Andy


----------



## holzoepfael (1. September 2006)

Vor paar jahrzenten hat man auch noch gesagt, man werde niemals mehr Platz brauchen, als eine Diskette enthält, oder dass sich das Produzieren von PC's nicht lohnen würde, da in ganz Europa 4-5 daran Interesse hätten...
Ist wirklich super...Meiner Meinung nach sind die Haare sogar realistischer als die Augen, die stören mich irgendwie noch am meisten, aber ist wirklich erstaunlich wie echt sie aussieht...


----------



## pflo (2. September 2006)

Hm für mich sieht das aus wie ein Foto mit ein wenig Weichzeichner


----------



## holzoepfael (3. September 2006)

pflo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm für mich sieht das aus wie ein Foto mit ein wenig Weichzeichner


Hier kennt anscheinend jemand die CGSociety nicht...


----------



## Ellie (3. September 2006)

Moin,

jo, das gibt so verrückte Leute, die sich 80 Arbeitsstunden oder noch mehr dransetzen um ein Foto nahezu Pixel für Pixel zu kopieren.

Na ja, wieder andere Menschen sammeln Briefmarken oder machen Puzzles. Nicht kreativ, aber schon beachtlich als Leistung.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## pflo (3. September 2006)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier kennt anscheinend jemand die CGSociety nicht...


Nein, die kenne ich auch nicht. Was ist das?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. September 2006)

Hallo,



			
				pflo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, die kenne ich auch nicht. Was ist das?


Wie wäre es mit http://www.cgsociety.org/?

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## holzoepfael (4. September 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit http://www.cgsociety.org/?



Genau diese Seite, bzw. dieses Forum meine ich. Ich denke das sollte man einmal gesehen haben....


----------



## pflo (4. September 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit http://www.cgsociety.org/?


Danke, werde mir die Seite mal ansehen. Sorry für die etwas blöde Antwort weiter oben aber ich kenne mich mit der Erstellung von 3D-Figuren nur sehr wenig aus und das Bild sah mir etwas zu realistisch aus


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. September 2006)

Passend zum Thema: http://basangpanaginip.blogspot.com/2006/07/worlds-most-photorealistic-vector-art.html

Dort wurden reale Bilder in Vektorbilder umgearbeitet. Was für ein Mordsaufwand dahintersteckt möchte ich gar nicht wissen.

Alex


----------



## chmee (21. September 2006)

Hier noch der WIP-Thread zum Bild : http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?p=3661085#post3661085

mfg chmee


----------



## ph0en1xs (22. September 2006)

Krass...in 3dsmax gemacht!

hät ich gar kein bock drauf.

Aber wenn man sich das bild länger anschaut kommt einem irgendwas komisch vor,man weiss aber nicht was!


----------

